# MIT Police Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Have heard from a number of sources that THIS department is excellent to work for. Strong LEADERSHIP and a proactive attitude, unlike some departments who are hiring.

Dispatcher - Cambridge MA 02139


----------

